# Murvi Morello owners



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

We are pretty close to having decided on a new Murvi Morello in our quest for an auto panel van conversion (probably for 09, now, given their order book)

Looking through the vast choice of options trying to decide what to specify at the moment.

If you own, or have owned a Morello.

_What do you feel you should have specified and didn't?

What did you specify that you don't use, or don't actually need?

Any useful modifications you can recommend?

Any other thoughts?_

To give you a clue to our needs: We are very experienced tent campers, having graduated to the campervan a couple of years ago. We enjoy going off to remote places for weeks at at time in the UK and abroad, plus weekending when possible. Enjoying the culture, cuisine, walking and bird watching, not sitting around in a campsite watching TV. At the moment in our Bongo we are pretty much tied to campsites and three seasons.

Thanks


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Bump.

I answered in response to a PM, but hopefully this post won't have my all too frequent effect of being the kiss of death to a thread.

Dave


----------



## 106792 (Sep 1, 2007)

trevd01 said:


> We are pretty close to having decided on a new Murvi Morello in our quest for an auto panel van conversion (probably for 09, now, given their order book)
> 
> Looking through the vast choice of options trying to decide what to specify at the moment.
> 
> ...


Hi
Collected our Morrello in January. 1st campervan! Although spent more years than I can remember planning /dreaming about owning one. Had a wonderful half term in Padstow trying everything out. 
Rex gave a very thorough handover and despite the fact I forgot everything he said, we managed to have everything up and running perfectly. it did help having a very comprehensive pack containing every bit of information possible about the systems of the van.
Have to say, highly delighted with both the quality and finish. The attention to detail is excellent and we are very pleased with our choice of camper.
When choosing the extras we deliberated long and hard over what to have, one of the considerations was making sure, if it cant be retro-fitted and your umming and ahring... then order it!
We went for
Cab Air....for our trips to the continent.
Cruise Control. Its on my car and I use it all the time to save fuel and driving Licence
Omnistor awning, just in case the sun does shine.
Swapped for the larger fridge and ordered oven and grill. Mainly because we are both happy cooking and enjoy buying local produce and cooking everything fresh. 
Extra water tank. Mainly to save the hassle of searching for water.Haven't used it yet because its not insulated, but it will be useful come the summer.
Metallic paint. Well, all Morrello's are silver!
Curtain behind front seats. So handy for privacy and also as its been -minus lots outside it does insulate well. 
Solar panel. Seems to be charging leisure batteries even in the dullest of days. useful for leaving stored for longer periods, not sure we would have enough power from it during an extended off hook up period, but it must help.
Bike rack. Self explanatory.
Rear Camera. Very useful, however no good with bikes on the bike rack durrrrr! Especially if you put a cover over the bikes. Can't see a thing!! Wish I had ordered parking sensors although I could and well may have them retro-fitted.
Also, if you have the camera option it includes a lower shelf in the cab below the sun visor. useful for maps but a pain if you are V Tall!!
Worth checking out! it also restricts the driver seat swivelling.
Even though we don't watch a lot of TV at home, honest. I ordered the aerial so I can plug in my lap top and watch the odd TV news weather Etc. That has proved useful.
There is one item I wish I had ordered from the Manufacturer and thats the Electric folding mirrors. Something tells me they are going to be awfully expensive if someone breaks one when parked up and even thou they do fold in I think it an option worth considering.

As regards the base vehicle, It's a joy to drive, light but sure footed.And quiet at motorway speeds once you have deratteled the grill pan!
Haven't felt the need for the bigger engine. Haven't experienced any problems with water ingress and the clutch judder reversing up a slope is minimilised to nothing if give it enough revs. And I park it on avery steep slope in the garden!

Hope the comments have been of use. I am looking to heading off again very shortly, just not sure in which direction.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Oxfordmurv, and welcome to the forum

Thanks for that very detailed report. I'm sure it will be useful  

Gerald


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

If you've Google'd the forum, you'll have found that I have a gas-free 2006 Murvi Morello (old Ducato) which I bought from Murvi, second-hand, in early February. It has so many extras fitted - well over £10000-worth - that I can give you an early insight into their value. Drop me a PM if you'd like to know more.
One thing I would say is that I had a test drive in an unregistered Morello on the 157bhp new Ducato before choosing the older van, and it was simply too powerful for me. I think it would have scared Mrs. Roy witless and I'd never have had a relief driver alongside me: she'd have refused point-blank to take over. My present van is the old 2.8 litre turbo engine and is fine for what I want.

Dr. (musical, not medical) Roy


----------

